# Anyone know of anyone?



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been wanting to get a 4 wheeler for a while now but haven't been able to get rid of my boat and haven't been able to come up with any funds. But I was wondering if any of you guys knew anyone that would be willing to trade a 4 wheeler for my 7.5' slate pool table? The rubber needs to be replaced on one of the end rails, but it is still very playable. The felt is in good shape. I'm not necessarily looking for a big & bad 4 wheeler. To be honest I would really love to have a Honda Rancher preferably 4x4. I know this is probably a really long shot but I figure it's worth a shot.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

What kind of boat I have a 2012 tyrex for trade?


----------

